# Some pictures to get you in the ice fishing mood.



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I figured I would post a few pictures to get you guys in the ice fishing mood.

























Bring on the ice!

Redneckman


----------



## 3rd_geer (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the cooking picture. No meal tastes better than one you cook while on the ice, although i don't see any fresh fish in the pan.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Lol, the day you catch fish is never the day you bring the pan.....
Hmm, what to go for first...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

rico1391 said:


> Lol, the day you catch fish is never the day you bring the pan.....
> Hmm, what to go for first...





Man those burbot look tasty...ahhh little garlic butter yum-o..

.....great pics.........


----------



## redneckmi2 (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't need any more to get me excited for the wonders of winter, but thanks anyway.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Are those lakers from the EUP?


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Wardo said:


> Are those lakers from the EUP?


nope..those are caseville lakers


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Went out and scouted ducks this afternoon. Skim ice on one of the ponds!
Lets keep the pictures coming.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

That pic with Rachel makes that fish look SO HUGE!!! Lol, I can't wait to slay em this winter.


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dayyum, Redneckman, You gave me the twitching right hand.

Fred


----------



## IceJigger (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Can't wait.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> Went out and scouted ducks this afternoon. Skim ice on one of the ponds!
> Lets keep the pictures coming.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Fabner1 said:


> LSSUfishmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Went out and scouted ducks this afternoon. Skim ice on one of the ponds!
> ...


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm sorry, I thought it was his wife!*

I had better start keeping my mouth shut!

Fred


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

No man it's his little sister!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wardo said:


> No man it's his little sister!



She is still a "Babe". No offense intended!

Fred


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey there fella, I think these pictures are putting you in the wrong "mood"!:rant: Just kidding  No offense taken, she thinks its hilarious


----------

